# F-18 downs A-4 accident



## horseUSA (Nov 30, 2004)

crazy video, capition of video


> This type of move is guranteed to piss of your wingman. This was sent in from ditch who claims the guy did eject safely from the plane. I watched the clip a few times and indeed at 79 seconds into the clip the hatch is blown and it does appear an ejection attempt is made. Would like to confirm the status of the pilot if anyone is familiar with the clip.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 30, 2004)

Jesus, talk about yer bad luck!  
I hope to hell he made it!


----------



## plan_D (Dec 22, 2004)

Looks like he would have got fried to death, as sick as it sounds. You see when the canopy pops off, the oxygen goes into the cockpit and the fire, naturally, follows. He would have been burned alive, if he didn't get out quickly.


----------



## Norman_Bates (Mar 14, 2005)

really


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 15, 2005)

looks to me like the pilot was cought in the fire........


----------



## GaryMcL (Oct 27, 2006)

I realize this is an old thread, but every time I see it pop up lately nobody knows where it came from or what was going on. To fill in the gaps this is an old clip from F-18 development. The first I saw it was in the old Challenge of Flight series. The A-4 was flying chase on the F-18 over the bay at Pax River during drop tests. As can be seen from the clip the test didn't go too well because the package (I don't remember what was being dropped) went to the side instead of back and down and clipped the A-4. The chase pilot sees it coming and tries to evade but doesn't have time to get out of the way. The pilot did eject but I don't recall whether C of F said how he made out. The original clip on C of F followed the A-4 most if not all of the way down to the water.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 27, 2006)

Both A-4 crew members made it out.


----------

